# Diablo 2 saved data lost



## Perseus (Jul 2, 2003)

A while back I got rid of Diablo 2 from my computer. I kept my saved characters behind. Then I got back in the mood to play it again, only to find that when I tried to load my characters (names were still in the game's list) all of their treasures were gone!! I could visit the various places, but it was as if my character was going around as a level 1 character. Anyone know why this happened? Is there a way to fix it?

-Perseus


----------

